# Neuer PC und Frage zum Monitor



## coolbit (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir in nächster Zukunft einen neuen Rechner zusammenstellen. 
Hier meine Auswahl 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2210cdb891bbab35036030235016e8285602caccb6d16

Ich denke, dass die Komponenten recht gut zusammenpassen, bin aber dankbar für Hinweise / Verbesserungsvorschläge. 

Jetzt zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen. Für den neuen Rechner möchte ich auch einen neuen Monitor beschaffen. Bei den Eckdaten habe ich mich noch nicht wirklich festgelegt, 27 Zoll sollten es aber sein. Was bringt Eurer Meinung nach ein besseres Spielerlebnis, lieber eine UHD Auflösung in 60hz oder besser WQHD mit 144 hz. Gibt es Qualitätsverluste wenn man WQHD auf 4k  Monitoren darstellt?  Preislich würde ich um die 500€ anpeilen. 

Ich sag schonmal Danke im voraus,

Gruß
coolbit


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2016)

Ich würde lieber ein etwas hochwertigeres Netzteil und dafür ein günstigeres Board nehmen. Wenn du nicht unbedingt ein Ausstattungsfeature beim Board brauchst, was du erst ab 150-160€ bekommst, dann ist ein Board für nur 120-140€ nämlich auch nicht schlechter.

Und beim RAM: für den Takt ist das ziemlich teuer - nimm einfach zB das hier 8636225 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJaws V rot  mehr Takt und günstiger. 

Das Gehäuse ist auch schon eher "edel" - aber wenn es Dir gefällt, dann isses okay. Gute Gehäuse gibt es aber auch schon für 60€. 


UHD würde ich die nächsten Jahre vergessen, da die Games noch lange auf FullHD ausgelegt sein werden. D.h. ein jeweils aktuelles, grafisch aufwendiges Spiel wird noch jahrelang auf UHD nur mit geringeren Detailstufen laufen, da die Games so produziert werden werden, dass die in FullHD auf "Ultra" noch grad so 50-60 FPS mit ner guten Karte laufen - auf UHD sind es dann idR nur 30 oder weniger.


----------



## coolbit (26. Juli 2016)

Ok, danke 

da werd ich dann auf das Gigabyte GA-Z170x-Gaming 3 wechseln und in ein anderes Netzteil investieren. welches würdest Du vorschlagen?

Den RAM werd ich auch ins Auge fassen. 

Beim Gehäuse ist die Kombination, dass es mir gefallen muss und einen slot für optische Laufwerke hat, gar nicht so leicht zu finden  daher das Silent Base 800. 
Aber das ist mehr oder weniger eine Geschmacksfrage. 

Also wenns ein neuer Monitor sein soll dann lieber HD bzw. WQHD und 144hz?

Gruß 
coolbit


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2016)

Wenn du WQHD und 144 Hz für 500€ bekommen kannst, würde ich das nehmen.

Netzteil zb das hier, würd ich sagen 550 Watt Corsair CS Series CS550M Modular 80+

Und wie wäre es mit dem Silent Base 600 ?


----------



## coolbit (26. Juli 2016)

Danke Dir, 

das Netzteil werd ich hinzufügen. 

Das Silent Base 600 bietet (laut Produktdatenblatt) nur Platz für Grafikkarten bis 290mm. Die Graka in meiner Liste steht mehr oder weniger nur als Stellvertreter, da weiss ich noch nicht, welche es letztendlich werden wird. Zudem ist das Base 800 momentan nur 20€ teuerer als das 600er, da mach ich mir jetzt keine grossen sorgen^^

Gruß 
coolbit


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2016)

coolbit schrieb:


> Danke Dir,
> 
> das Netzteil werd ich hinzufügen.
> 
> Das Silent Base 600 bietet (laut Produktdatenblatt) nur Platz für Grafikkarten bis 290mm.


  das Silent Base 800 ebenfalls. Erst wenn du den Mittelteil des HDD-Käfigs entfernst, passen auch Karten bis 40cm rein - und zwar sowohl beim 600er als auch beim 800er


----------



## coolbit (26. Juli 2016)

Gut zu wissen 

Beim 600er steht die Länge mit HDD Käfig, beim 800er dann ohne, verwirrend^^


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2016)

coolbit schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen
> 
> Beim 600er steht die Länge mit HDD Käfig, beim 800er dann ohne, verwirrend^^


 naja, das ist natürlich dann was doof. Aber so oder so: mehr als 29cm ist kaum eine der angekündigten GTX 1070.


----------



## Loosa (26. Juli 2016)

Das Silent Base 600 habe ich mir auch gerade zum neuen Rechner bestellt. 

Wegen der Grafik hätte ich fast das 800er genommen. Aber bei Mindfactory ist das einfach doof beschrieben. Sowohl 600 wie auch 800 bieten nur Platz für GraKas bis 290mm. Aber bei *beiden* lässt sich der mittlere Festplattenrahmen entfernen und dann passen auch längere rein (beim 600 sogar 13mm mehr ).
Konnte mir also doch das etwas kleinere, günstigere holen.

Bei Alternate und beQuiet stand es zum Glück genauer. 
Leises PC Computer Gehäuse Case SILENT BASE 600 | BLACK von be quiet!
(unter Techn. Daten)

Als Grafikkarte habe ich mir die ASUS STRIX 1070 ausgesucht. Unter anderem weil die schön zu meinem ASUS Mainboard passen sollte. Ist aber sicher Geschmackssache.


/Edit: upsi, da hatte ich doch glatt mal wieder Herbs Post überlesen wo er das schon beantwortete.


----------



## coolbit (27. Juli 2016)

Ja dann wäre zu überlegen, das Silent Base 600 zu nehmen. Für das 800er würde allerdings noch der 3. Lüfter sprechen.
Eigentlich hätte ich ja gern ein weisses Gehäuse, aber da wirds dann wirklich schwierig, meinen Geschmack und die Notwendigkeit eines 5,25" Laufwerks unter einen Hut zu bringen. 
Die Palit Gamerock Premium wäre halt schon fein, leider ist die Karte kaum verfügbar.

Gruß 
coolbit


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2016)

coolbit schrieb:


> Ja dann wäre zu überlegen, das Silent Base 600 zu nehmen. Für das 800er würde allerdings noch der 3. Lüfter sprechen.
> Eigentlich hätte ich ja gern ein weisses Gehäuse, aber da wirds dann wirklich schwierig, meinen Geschmack und die Notwendigkeit eines 5,25" Laufwerks unter einen Hut zu bringen.
> Die Palit Gamerock Premium wäre halt schon fein, leider ist die Karte kaum verfügbar.
> 
> ...


 Ich bin mit dem Sharkoon BW9000-W hochzufrieden, vlt. ist das was für Dich?  Sharkoon BW9000-W weiß mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland https://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-4044951017942-BW9000-W-PC-Gehäuse-weiß/dp/B017NS2RHA


----------



## coolbit (27. Juli 2016)

Danke, 
das Gehäuse werde ich mir vormerken. Bräuchte man dann auch ein weißes DVD-Laufwerk oder ist eine Art Blende vorhanden?

Gruß
coolbit


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2016)

coolbit schrieb:


> Danke,
> das Gehäuse werde ich mir vormerken. Bräuchte man dann auch ein weißes DVD-Laufwerk oder ist eine Art Blende vorhanden?
> 
> Gruß
> coolbit


 also, da bräuchtest du ein weißes Laufwerk, aber so was gibt es meines Wissens nicht. Die Laufwerke sind alle leicht anders vom Design, daher gibt es auch keine Blenden, egal bei welchem Gehäuse. Oder du vergisst es mit dem Laufwerk und holst Dir für die Gelegenheiten, wo du mal eines brauchst, ein externes Laufwerk für USB. Ich persönlich nutze nur noch dann ein Laufwerk, wenn ich neue CDs gekauft hab und die als MP3 rippe, und wegen der 5-6 CDs alle 2-3 Monate muss ich nicht zwingend ein internes Laufwerk haben   und zB Windows kannst du auch per USB-Stick installieren. Und bei Games musst du mal schauen, wie viele du hast, die wirklich noch ein LW brauchen. Ich hab nur noch ein einziges, den Rest kann ich auch per Steam oder so legal runterladen.


----------



## coolbit (27. Juli 2016)

Also es gibt wohl "weiße" DVD Laufwerke, allerdings ist das eher dieses angegilbte weiß der Rechner der 90ziger Jahre. Nicht wirklich schön 
Ein Laufwerk hätte ich schon gern noch zur Hand, aber Deine Lösung mit dem externen LW ist auch recht angenehm. 
Naja mal schauen was es letzendlich wird 

Gruß 
coolbit


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2016)

coolbit schrieb:


> Also es gibt wohl "weiße" DVD Laufwerke, allerdings ist das eher dieses angegilbte weiß der Rechner der 90ziger Jahre. Nicht wirklich schön


 ja, die laufen dann auch eher als beige oder grau in den Produktlisten, und auch da gibt es aktuell meines Wissens nur noch 1-2 lieferbare Modelle. Da würde ich eher ein Laufwerk einfach selber lackieren oder weiße Folie aufkleben. 

die externen Laufwerke wären aber auch echt simpel in der Nutzung: ich lege meines einfach für die paar Minuten auf den PC und schließe es an den Gehäuse-USB-Ports an. Die sind nämlich auch sehr flach, weil es technisch schon lange nicht mehr nötig ist, dass die 5cm hoch sein müssen. Mein Laufwerk von LG hat die Form einer ganz normalen CD-Hülle, nur etwas länger ( ca 0,5cm) und etwas dicker - aber DÜNNER als wenn du eine Hülle einer Album-CD hast und noch die einer Maxi-CD drauflegst. Das kannst du, wenn du es nicht brauchst, quasi zu Deinen CDs mit ins Regal stellen, wenn du denn welche hast. 

Ein exteres Modell kostet halt dann eher 20-25€ und nicht "nur" 12-15€ wie ein internes Laufwerk. Meines ist das hier lg gp57 in Brenner extern Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## coolbit (28. Juli 2016)

So viele Möglichkeiten 
Danke für Deine Mühe.


----------



## Golgomaph (28. Juli 2016)

Schau dir doch mal das https://www.caseking.de/aerocool-aero-1000-midi-tower-weiss-window-gesi-223.html an, empfehle ich jedem dem die Optik gefällt. 

Drei Lüfter sind dabei, die sind auch schön ruhig. Vorne habe ich zwei weiß beleuchtete 140er vom Corsair eingebaut, die ergänzen die Optik meiner Meinung nach perfekt, nur ein Vorschlag. 

Platz für einen HR-02-Macho bietet es FAST, eine spitze der Heatpipes des Kühlers berührt das Plexiglas.. kommt aber sicherlich auch auf das MB an. 

Zwei 5,25-Zoll-Schächte, Staubfilter überall dabei und vor allem oben wirklich hochwertig und das ganze Teil ist wie viele andere Gehäuse auch aus Stahl also ziemlich massiv und stabil.


----------



## coolbit (28. Juli 2016)

Danke für den Tipp.
ich hatte noch das NZXT Phantom 530 im Auge, aber das ist mir fast ein wenig zu optisch auffällig.
Es wird wohl das sharkoon BW9000 oder, auch wenns nicht weiß ist, das SilntBase 600 werden. 

Gruß 

coolbit


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2016)

Dann berichte mal, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## coolbit (28. Juli 2016)

Angepeilt war eigentlich Ende August, da hab ich Urlaub. Allerdings wird das Kaufdatum von der Verfügbarkeit der Grafikkarte abhängen, da schauts momentan eher schlecht aus. Macht aber nix, eilig hab ich es eigentlich nicht


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Juli 2016)

Oh, hast du das Corsair CS550M schon gekauft? 
Davon solltest du besser die Flossen lassen. Die Technik ist zwar ganz in Ordnung, aber der Lüfter ist extrem billig und wird nach wenigen Monaten sehr laut (man liest v. A. Im ComputerBase öfter mal davon, Geräte sind kaum 1 Jahr alt)


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Oh, hast du das Corsair CS550M schon gekauft?
> Davon solltest du besser die Flossen lassen. Die Technik ist zwar ganz in Ordnung, aber der Lüfter ist extrem billig und wird nach wenigen Monaten sehr laut (man liest v. A. Im ComputerBase öfter mal davon, Geräte sind kaum 1 Jahr alt)


er schrieb doch, dass er erst Ende August kauft


----------



## coolbit (29. Juli 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Oh, hast du das Corsair CS550M schon gekauft?
> Davon solltest du besser die Flossen lassen. Die Technik ist zwar ganz in Ordnung, aber der Lüfter ist extrem billig und wird nach wenigen Monaten sehr laut (man liest v. A. Im ComputerBase öfter mal davon, Geräte sind kaum 1 Jahr alt)



Hehe,

Keine Sorge, ist noch nix bestellt 
Beim Netzteil würde ich auch noch Tipps annehmen. Ich rechne z.Zt. mit dem BeQuiet! Pure Power 9 600W.

Gruß 
coolbit


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Juli 2016)

Ne das Pure Power 9 ist technisch nicht wirklich gut und dafür deutlich zu teuer. 
Dann etwas drauflegen und das deutlich bessere Be Quiet Straight Power E10 500 kaufen. Oder ein SuperFlower Hx Golden Green 450 oder auch ein Cougar LX 500.


----------



## coolbit (29. Juli 2016)

Danke für die Tipps,

Ich werde die NT im auge behalten, die liegen auch noch preislich im Rahmen.

Gruß 

coolbit


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (29. Juli 2016)

Wobei zu sagen ist, dass Beim SuperFlower der Lüfter auch nicht ganz so geil ist, aber deutlich wertiger als beim Corsair CS. Dafür ist es für die Technik recht günstig.


----------



## coolbit (1. August 2016)

Danke an alle^^

es wird wohl das Be Quiet Straight Power E10 500w werden. 

Gruß 
coolbit


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Wobei zu sagen ist, dass Beim SuperFlower der Lüfter auch nicht ganz so geil ist, aber deutlich wertiger als beim Corsair CS. Dafür ist es für die Technik recht günstig.


 Du meinst es zwar gut, aber man sollte jetzt aber auch nicht zu sehr übertreiben - du kennst halt alle Vor/Nachteile bis ins Detail, aber machen wir uns nix vor: 99% der Nutzer merken keinen Unterschied zwischen einem Netzteil, das angeblich einen "nicht so tollen" Lüfter hat und einem, das einen sehr guten hat, oder ÜBERHAUPT zwischen einem Netzteil für z.B. 60 Euro vs 100 Euro. Allein weil die vorhandenen Gehäuselüfter bei den weitaus meisten Nutzern idR eh schon lauter sind als der Lüfter eines Netzteils, selbst wenn es eher ein "mittelmäßiger" ist.    zumal das Netzteil ja nicht vorne im PC sitzt, wo man es eher hören würde.

Aber wenn du zu gleichem Preis was besseres kennst, finde ich es gut, wenn du drauf hinweist. Vor allem wenn vlt eines von 10 Modellen mit 450 bis 500 Watt und zwischen zB 70-80€ so RICHTIG mies für den Preis ist und man das meiden sollte.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. August 2016)

Nun ja, im Idle könnte man das SuperFlower dann schon raushören. Das ist im Idle nicht wirklich das leiseste. 
Aber wenn man eine HDD im PC hat, ist das eh hinfällig. 
Das Corsair hört man nach spätestens einem Jahr sehr deutlich raus.


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Nun ja, im Idle könnte man das SuperFlower dann schon raushören. Das ist im Idle nicht wirklich das leiseste.


 und ich würde behaupten, dass nur sehr anspruchsvolle Nutzer tun, denn...



> Aber wenn man eine HDD im PC hat, ist das eh hinfällig.


... welcher normale User hört denn sogar seine Festplatte raus, außer vlt beim Zugriff? ^^ Das sind echt nur Silentfreaks, die so was raushören UND die das stört. Dass man "was hört" ist klar, aber das geht doch im leisen Rauschen eines normalen PCs komplett unter. ^^  Also, zumindest bei Netzteilen ab ca 50€ für 400-450W und ab ca 60€ für 500W. Bei Billig-Dingern mit angeblichen 600W für 30€ ist das was anderes.

Ich hab nen PC mit Wasserkühlung, der steht 50cm rechts von mir AUF dem Tisch - ich höre nicht mal beim Zugriff die HDD, außer vlt nachts wenn es echt total still im Zimmer ist. Bei meinem PC könnte ich mir zwar sogar eher vorstellen, dass ich wg. der Wakü ein eher "lautes" Netzteil raushören würde  - ich hab seit über 3,5 Jahren ein BQ E9-CM 580W, vermutlich ist das ein nicht so lautes. Aber ich hatte schon so einige eher günstige Netzteile zB Be Quiet 7er-Serie bei PCs für andere Leute eingebaut, und da bemerkt man das Netzteil auch nicht, wenn der PC wie üblich unter dem Tisch steht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. August 2016)

Also ich glaube du solltest dir öfter mal dir Ohren Putzen, wenn du nicht mal eine HDD hörst. 
Ich bin Lautstärke technisch echt nicht Anspruchsvoll, aber eine HDD ist schon recht laut.


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Also ich glaube du solltest dir öfter mal dir Ohren Putzen, wenn du nicht mal eine HDD hörst.
> Ich bin Lautstärke technisch echt nicht Anspruchsvoll, aber eine HDD ist schon recht laut.


 Dann hast du mega Ohren oder ne laute HDD oder ein mieses Gehäuses oder mehrere der drei Dinge auf einmal   Meine HDD (ne Toshiba 3GB 7200 U/Min) ist nicht lauter als ein Ticken einer durchschnittlichen Wanduhr, also das Ticken, wenn man 4-5m wegsitzt, nicht wenn man das Ohr dranhält...  

Und wenn ich - wie jetzt - nebenbei bei normaler Lautstärke den TV laufen hab (ein wenig lauter als das Tippgeräusch meiner Tastatur), höre ich rein gar nichts von der HDD, hab da eben mal testweise ein paar Dateien geladen, da muss ich schon ans Gehäuse ran, um klar was mitzubekommen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. August 2016)

Ich höre alle meine 4-5 HDD die ich in Betrieb habe, alles 7200er. Eine Seagate 7200.11, eine 7200.12, eine 7200.14, eine Hitachi haumichtot mit 150H aus 2013, eine Hitachi Deskstar (24/7 Platte, ist sogar recht erträglich.)  
Mein Nanoxia DS3 ist recht gut gedämmt, das HP Case ist ganz okay, das HTPC Gehäuse genau wie das vom zweit PC recht günstig, wobei in beiden Rechnern keine leisen Komponenten sind (GTX470 Referenz im einen sowie ein Arctic Frz pro 7 R2, Intel Boxed S775 im anderen), man aber die Festplatte teils öfter mal heraushören kann.


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ich höre alle meine 4-5 HDD die ich in Betrieb habe, alles 7200er. Eine Seagate 7200.11, eine 7200.12, eine 7200.14, eine Hitachi haumichtot mit 150H aus 2013, eine Hitachi Deskstar (24/7 Platte, ist sogar recht erträglich.)
> Mein Nanoxia DS3 ist recht gut gedämmt, das HP Case ist ganz okay, das HTPC Gehäuse genau wie das vom zweit PC recht günstig, wobei in beiden Rechnern keine leisen Komponenten sind (GTX470 Referenz im einen sowie ein Arctic Frz pro 7 R2, Intel Boxed S775 im anderen), man aber die Festplatte teils öfter mal heraushören kann.


 

also, du hast das falsch verstanden. Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass man die GAR nicht hört, ich höre meine HDD auch, aber eben SO leise, dass schon kleine Nebengeräusche im Zimmer es überlagern. Ich meinte nur, dass ganz sicher die GROSSE Mehrheit an Usern das Geräusch einer HDD nicht nennenswert stört und die meisten User somit - außer vlt im DIREKTEN Vergleich - keinen Unterschied wahrnehmen zwischen einem soliden Markennetzteil Netzteil mit relativ "durchschnittlichem" und einem mit "guten" Lüfter, da selbst durchschnittliche Marken-Netzteile für die meisten User eher "sehr leise" sind. Man sollte das Thema einfach nicht ZU hoch aufhängen, erst recht nicht dann nur deswegen ein 20-30€ teureres Modell zu empfehlen und das günstigere beinah schon "schlechtreden". 

Etliche User haben zB "nur" ein Be Quiet 7er-Reihe oder oder ein Corsair VS 550, usw., halt Netzteile mit um die 500W Nennwert und 50-60€, und sind hochzufrieden, haben keinerlei Probleme - und dann so zu tun, als sei alles unterhalb der 10er-Serie - übertrieben gesagt - mehr oder weniger "Müll" ist einfach etwas arg übertrieben.  

D.h. ruhig sagen "wenn du was leiseres/moderneres willst, dann nimm X, kostet halt 20€ mehr, aber das Modell Y ist für den Preis auch völlig okay" - um mehr geht es mir ja gar nicht...  und wenn ein gleichteures leiser ist oder die bessere Technik bietet, dann ist das selbstverständlich sowieso super, wenn man das empfehlen kann.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. August 2016)

Aja, alles klar. 
Wenn ich meinen Rechner zum arbeiten nutze, stört so eine HDD schon die Konzentration. 
Das gilt auch für laute Lüfter. Und da das SF im Idle vergleichsweise laut ist, einen solchen hat stört das. 
Ausserdem haben die Zahl die du immer in Verbindung mit BQ!  bringst, haben allein ungefähr nix zu sagen. 
Ob es jetzt ein System Power 7 , ein Pure Power 7, ein Dark Power Pro 7 oder ein Straight Power 7 ist, lässt sich da jetzt nicht herausfinden. Nur mal so als Tipp.


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Aja, alles klar.
> Wenn ich meinen Rechner zum arbeiten nutze, stört so eine HDD schon die Konzentration.
> Das gilt auch für laute Lüfter. Und da das SF im Idle vergleichsweise laut ist, einen solchen hat stört das.


 Dann bist DU aber eben echt extrem sensibel bei so was. Ich hab seit Jahren niemanden mehr erlebt, der ein neues Netzteil suche oder ne neue HDD, weil es ihm zu laut wurde, AUSSER extrem alte Netzteile/HDDs oder sehr billige Netzteile zb aus einem Komplett-PC mit 40€-Board und 30€-Gehäuse, dafür aber ner GTX 780 drin. 

 Und ich hab auch nie einen erlebt, der sich nach einer PC-Kaufberatung "beschwerte", weil etwas zu laut war, außer vlt mal der mitgelieferte Gehäuselüfter oder die Grafikkarte.  ^^  Stört dich dann auch das Klicken Deiner Tastatur? Oder das Rauschen, wenn es draußen regnet? Oder ein vorbeifahrendes Auto?  ^^  Das meine ich nicht zynisch, das interessiert mich wirklich. 



> Ausserdem haben die Zahl die du immer in Verbindung mit BQ!  bringst, haben allein ungefähr nix zu sagen.
> Ob es jetzt ein System Power 7 , ein Pure Power 7, ein Dark Power Pro 7 oder ein Straight Power 7 ist, lässt sich da jetzt nicht herausfinden. Nur mal so als Tipp.


 Sry, ich meinte die zuletzt erhältlichen "günstigeren" 7er-Modelle, die es in den letzten 1-2 Jahren noch zahlreich in den Shops zu kaufen gab. Soweit ich mich erinnere gab es seit ca 2 Jahren kein 7er-Modell mit 450-600W _über _70€. Das war dann also wohl die "System Power"-Reihe.  Aber an sich egal: du weißt doch genau, was ich damit sagen wolte... 



PS: hast du denn keine SSD, oder musst du beim "Arbeiten" auf große Datenmengen zugreifen, so dass die HDDs arbeiten müssen?


----------



## Icedaft (3. August 2016)

Um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen: bei einem PC dieser Preisklasse brauchen wir doch wohl nicht über 20 -  50€ mehr für ein gescheites und leises Netzteil diskutieren. 

Das E10 500 stellt in der Summe der Eigenschaften das derzeit beste Produkt, Alternativen gibt es natürlich, irgendwo sind diese aber immer kompromissbehaftet.


----------



## coolbit (3. August 2016)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, zudem bewegt es sich preislich noch im vernünftigen Rahmen. 

Gruß
coolbit


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2016)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen: bei einem PC dieser Preisklasse brauchen wir doch wohl nicht über 20 -  50€ mehr für ein gescheites und leises Netzteil diskutieren.


 darum ging es doch gar nicht - bei dem PC HIER ist es ja eindeutig eine klare Sache, ich will ja auch nicht das E10 ausreden oder so. Es ging mehr um eine allgemeine "Diskussion" darüber, was nötig ist, was Sinn macht usw., denn oft will jemand nur aufrüsten oder hat halt insgesamt maximal 700€ für einen PC usw., und dann sind 20-30€ schon ne Hausnummer.

Auf der anderen Seite aber sollte man halt die Grundeinstellung bedenken, wenn das Budget vielleicht eher unter 1000-1100€ liegt: der eine beratende User ist "pro hochwertiges Netzteil", der nächste "pro besseres Mainboard", wieder der nächste "lieber eine Samsung Pro statt Evo", dann einer "lieber nen Noctua als einen EKL", und dann kommt noch einer an mit "beim Gehäuse nicht unter 100€ ausgeben" - und schon hast du dann mit so einer Einstellung bei einem PC mal locker 150€ mehr auf der Rechnung, obwohl an sich ein 80€-Board, Gehäuse + Netzteil zu je 70€ sowie ein ordentlicher 30€-Kühler plus ne SSD "256GB für 70€" für den User mehr als gut genug sind...    Ich bin halt jemand, der versucht, das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis zu suchen und - wenn möglich - die Budgetgrenze sogar zu unterschreiten, zumindest als Vorschlag. Denn für die PURE Leistung könnte man ja sogar ein 50€-Netzteil und 30€-Gehäuse nehmen plus Mainboard + Kühler für zusammen 90€ (ohne OC) oder 160€ (mit OC) und den Rest des Geldes komplett nur in CPU + Graka stecken. Aber DA empfehle "sogar" ich eher etwas mehr bei Netzteil + Gehäuse zu investieren


----------

